# Electric 4/8 Frame Honey Extractor VIVO Model BEE-V004E



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/VIVO-New...eel-Honey-Extractor-Model-BEE-V004E/155944869


I ordered the Vivo extractor on Tuesday, May 30th via the Wal-Mart website, did that so I could add on their extended warranty, and received the extractor Friday, June 2nd. So customer service regarding shipping was outstanding. The extractor was double boxed, heavily packed and was in perfect condition – but that is how a new product should arrive so no extra points there. All accessories; legs, lids, instruction, screws, nuts and bolts were included, packaged and ready to use.

Completed installation of legs and cover was made in about 30 minutes and the only tools needed were a Phillips screwdriver and a 5/8” wrench. Plugged the extractor in and it worked as it should, the motor is quite, smooth, and ran well at all speeds. Cleaned the machine and had 4 frames ready to try in the extractor which spun flawless. The barrel or drum is heavy, smooth, and should last for years. 

The one Con I found was trying to attach the honey gate. I have small arms and was able to reach wayyyyyyy down with the “nut” while my Dad screwed in the gate. Not sure someone could hold the nut in place and reach down to screw in the gate at the same time. Also if your arms were very large you would have to remove the frame, motor, and cage in order to attach the honey gate to the drum. Other Pros and upgrades with the extractor are that the legs are longer and have been beefed-up and will allow a five gallon bucket to be placed under the honey gate. Also there have now been braces added to the inside of the drum so that the frames will not fall or slide once placed in the cage.


----------

